# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] موسوعة صيغ الدعاوي للمحامين

## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة و الاخوات 
اقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع مجموعة من النماذج التي يحتاجها المحامي في عمله

و في المداخلة التالية نبدأ باول هذه النماذج*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بحكم التحقيق
أنه في يوم ............... الموافق...... /...../ ......
بناء على طلب السيد /........................ المقيم فى .............ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن .........................  
أنا........... محضر محكمة......... الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
السيد /................ المقيم فى.................... قسم ................. محافظة............. 
مخاطبا مع................. /
وأعلنته بالأتي
بتاريخ ../.../..... أقام الطالب الدعوى رقم ........ لسنة .......(يذكر نوعها) طالبا فيها................ وبتاريخ .../..../....... حكمت المحكمة بقبول الدعوى شكلا وقبل الفصل فى الموضوع بإحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق لإثبات ................. بكافة طرق الاثبات وحددت لبدء التحقيق جلسة .../.../...... على أن ينتهي خلال ............. من بدء تاريخ الجلسه .
ومن ثم فلا يسع الطالب الا تنفيذ قرار المحكمة
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن اليه وسلمته صورة من اصل 
الصحيفة وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ............ الكائن مقرها فى ......... امام الدائرة ( ) وذلك بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ....... الموافق ..../..../.... وذلك لبدء التحقيق لاثبات .............. بكافة طرق الإثبات
ولأجل العلم /
السند القانونى: الماده (60 : 95) من قانون الاثبات[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بحكم الاستجواب
أنه في يوم ............... الموافق...... /...../ ...... 
بناء على طلب السيد /.......................... المقيم فى ...............ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن .........................  
أنا........... محضر محكمة......... الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه وأعلنت :
السيد /................ المقيم فى ................... قسم ................. محافظة ............. 
مخاطبا مع................. /
وأعلنته بالأتي
أقام الطالب ضد المعلن اليه الدعوى رقم ....... لسنة .......... أمام محكمة ...... الدائرة ( ) طالبا فى ختام صحيفة افتتاحها الحكم له بـ ................. وتداولت الدعوى بالجلسات وبجلسة ...... /..../......... قضت المحكمـة بقبول الدعوى شكلا وقبل الفصل في الموضوع بإحالة الدعوى إلى الاستجواب لاستجواب كلا من المدعى والمدعى عليه عن  .................................................
وتحددت جلسة ...../..../....... لاستجواب الخصوم ، وكلفت المحكمة الطالب باعلان المدعى عليه .
وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة . 
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن اليه وسلمته صورة من هذا 
الإعلان وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ............ الكائن مقرها فى .............. امام الدائرة ( ) وذلك 
بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ................ 
الموافق ..../..../........ وذلك لبدء الاستجواب عن ................ ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية 
الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم / 
السند القانوني : الفصل الثانى من الباب الخامس من قانون الإثبات المواد من ( 105- 113 )[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بتصحيح شكل الدعوى أو بتعديل طلبات أو إدخال خصوم جدد

انه فى يوم  ................ الموافق ..../..../........
بناء على طلب السيد /  ................ المقيم فى ................
ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن ........................                   

انا................ محضر محكمة ................ الجزئية قد انتقلت فى تاريخه أعلاه حيث أعلنت :

السيد / ................ المقيم فى ................ قسم ................ محافظة.........       

مخاطبا مع / ................
وأعلنته بالأتي
اقام الطالب ضد المعلن اليه الدعوى رقم ................ لسنة ................ امام محكمة ................ الدائرة (   ) طالبا فى ختامها  الحكم له ب ................                      .وبجلسة..../..../........( يذكر الأمر العارض الذي طلب تصحيح شكل الدعوى بسببه ومن امثلة ذلك ( طلب تعديل طلبات أو إدخال خصوم جدد أو إضافة طلبات جديدة 0000) فقررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى الى جلسة ..../..../........ لتصحيح شكل الدعوى ب.................................................  ..............
   ..................................................  ............
وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة .
بناء عليه
انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن اليه وسلمته صورة من هذا الاعلان وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ................                  الكائن مقرها فى ................  امام الدائرة (     )  وذلك بجلستها التى ستنعقد علنا   من الساعة الثامنة صباحا وما بعدها وذلك يوم ..........الموافق  ..../..../........

لسماع الحكم بتصحيح شكل الدعوى ب................ وسماع الحكم بالطلبات الواردة بأصل صحيفة الدعوى ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم /  
السند القانوني :   المادة 123 ،  124/ 1 من قانون المرافعات  [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بتدخل خصم منضما في دعوي عملا بنص الماده 126 مرافعات

أنه في يوم .................. الموافق ...../...../.......... في تمام الساعه ..................
بناء علي طلب السيد / ........................... المقيم ................ ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ............... المحامي ........................
أنا /.................... محضر محكمة ........... قد انتقلت بالتاريخ وأعلنت كل من : 
أولا : السيد / .................... المقيم .................... ( يذكر العنوان ) 
مخاطبا مع / ..................
ثانيا : السيد / .................... المقيم ......................... ( يذكر االعنوان ) 
وأعلنتهم بالأتي 
أقام المعلن إليه الأول الدعوي رقم .......... لسنة ............... أمام محكمة .................... واختصم فيها المعلن إليه الثاني وطلب في ختام دعواه الحكم له ( تذكر الطلبات ) وحيث انه يهم الطالب التدخل منضما للمدعي عليه ( المعلن إليه الثاني ) , ذلك عملا بنص الماده 126 مرافعات . 
وحيث أن الطالب قد تدخل ( منضما ) بجلسة ..... / ..... / .......... وطلب من المحكمة الحكم برفض الدعوي تاسيسا علي .......... وقررت هيئة المحكمة الموقرة التاجيل لجلسة 
.... ./ ..... / .......... لسداد الرسم وللاعلان بالتدخل .................... ( يذكر قرار المحكمة )
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت بالتاريخ المذكور أعلاه وسلمت لكل منهما صوره من هذا الإعلان وكلفتها بالحضور أمام محكمة ............... الكائن مقرها .................... وذلك بجلستها التي ستنعقد علنا في يوم ........ الموافق ....../...../............... أمام الدائرة .................... وذلك من الساعة الثامنة صباحا وما بعادها ليسمعا الحكم بقبول تدخل الطال خصما منضما إلي المدعي عليه في الدعوي الماثلة , وفي الموضوع ( تذكر طلبات الخصم المنظم ) وبرفض دعوي المعلن إليه الأول مع إلزامه بالمصاريف وأتعاب المحاماة 
ولأجل العلم
وكيل الطالب 

توقيع المحامي [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بتدخل خصم جديد في الدعوى

انه في يوم  ............. الموافق  .../..../......
بناء على طلب السيد / .......................... المقيم فى ............. ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ /  ........... المحامى الكائن .................... .                     
أنا............. محضر محكمة ............. الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور أعلاه وأعلنت :
السيد / ............. المقيم فى ............. قسم ............. محافظة ..............
 ( المدعى فى الدعوى الماثلة )
مخاطبا مع /  ...............                   
السيد /  ............. المقيم فى ............. قسم ............. محافظة ..............
( المدعى عليه فى الدعوى الماثلة )
 مخاطبا مع  / ............. 
وأعلنتهم بالأتي
أقام المدعى الدعوى رقم  ............. لسنة ............. أمام محكمة...........   الدائرة (    ) طالبا فى ختام صحيفة افتتاحها الحكم له بـ  .............. وبجلسة .../..../...... مثل الطالب أمام المحكمة وطلب التدخل في الدعوى الماثلة طالبا الحكم له بـ  ..,,,,,,.......... 
وهو الأمر المرتبط بالدعوى وذلك وفقا لأحكام نص المادة 126 من قانون المرافعات التي نصت على أنه : " يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتدخل في الدعوى منضما لأحد الخصوم أو طالبا الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى ............
لذلك قررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى لجلسة .../..../...... لإعلان المعلن إليهم بطلبات الخصم الجديد فى الدعوى .
وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة .
بناء عليه
انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور أعلاه إلى حيث المعلن إليهم وسلمت كل منهم  صورة من هذا الإعلان وكلفتهم بالحضور أمام محكمة  ...........  الكائن مقرها فى ........... أمام الدائرة (     )  وذلك بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد في تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ........... الموافق ..../..../........... وذلك  لسماع الحكم  بـ ...........
اولا : بقبول الطالب خصما جديدا في الدعوى 
ثانيا : وفى الموضوع .................... مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم  /  
السند القانوني : المادة 126 من قانون المرافعات [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بالطلبات الإضافية أو بالطلبات العارضة

أنه في يوم ................ الموافق ..../..../........
بناء على طلب السيد / ................ المقيم في ................ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن في دسوق شارع الشركات .  
أنا ................ محضر محكمة ................ الجزئية قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه وأعلنت :
السيد /  ............. المقيم في ................ قسم ................ محافظة.......... 
مخاطبا مع................. /
وأعلنته بالأتي
أقام الطالب ضد المعلن إليه الدعوى رقم ................ لسنة ................ أمام محكمة ................ الدائرة ( ) طالبا في ختام صحيفة افتتاحها الحكم له بـ  ................
وبجلسة ..../...../....... قررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة .../...../........بناء على طلب المدعى وذلك لإضافة طلب عارض في الدعوى وهو...............................................  ... ............. ،  ................................................. ............ . 
وحيث تنص المادة 123 من قانون المرافعات على انه : تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعى أو من المدعى عليه إلى المحكمة بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة أو بطلب يقدم شفاهة في الجلسة في حضور الخصم ويثبت في محضرها ولا تقبل الطلبات العارضة بعد إقفال باب المرافعة  .
وكذلك تنص المادة 124/1 من قانون المرافعات على أنه : للمدعى أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة : 1-  ما يكون مكملا للطلب الأصلي أو مترتبا عليه أو متصلا به اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة ، 2-  ما يتضمن إضافة أو تغييرا في سبب الدعوى مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله ، 3-  طلب الأمر بإجراء تحفظي أو وقتي ، 4- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالطلب الأصلي  .
وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة  .
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه إلى حيث المعلن إليه وسلمته صورة من هذا 
الإعلان وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ................ الكائن مقرها في ................ أمام الدائرة ( ) 
وذلك بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ................ 
الموافق ..../..../........وذلك لسماع الحكم ب ................ كطلب عارض ( إضافي ) وسماع الحكم 
بالطلبات الواردة بأصل صحيفة الدعوى ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم / 
السند القانونى : المادة 123 ، 124 من قانون المرافعات [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اعلان بالدعوى المدنية في جنحة

أنه في يوم ............  الموافق  ..........  الساعة .......... 
بناء على طلب                     والمقيم في                  ومحله المختار مكتب المحامي / ...............، الكائن ......................... 
أنا .............. محضر محكمة .................  الجزئيه قد انتقلت في تاريخه اعلاه حيث اعلنت :-
     السيد / ......................... المقيم في ............................ 
مخاطبا مع/ ......................                          
واعلنته بالاتي
حركت النيابه العموميه ضد المعلن اليه الجنحه رقم ......  لسنة  ..... م وحدد لنظرها جلسة ..........  وبهذه الجلسة حضر وكيل المجني عليه وادعى مدنيا قبل المتهم بمبلغ 5001 ج على سبيل التعويض المؤقت فقررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى لجلسة ......... الموافق ...........   لسداد الرسم والاعلان بالدعوى المدنيه وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة.
بناء عليه
 انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في تاريخه حيث اعلنت المعلن اليه وسلمته صوره من هذا الاعلان وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ..........  الجزئيه – دائرة الجنح – والكائن مقرها .........  وذلك بجلستها التي ستنعقد علنا بسراي المحكمه يوم         .......... الموافق .......... من الساعه الثامنه صباحا وما بعدها ليسمع المتهم الحكم عليه بعقابه بمواد الاتهام والتى ستطالب النيابه العموميه بعقابه بها مع الزامه بأن يؤدي للطالب مبلغ وقدره 2001ج ( الفان وواحد جنيه ) وذلك على سبيل التعويض المؤقت لما سببه له من اضرار ماديه وادبيه ،  مع الزامه بالمصروفات المدنيه والجنائيه ومقابل اتعاب المحاماه ، وحفظ كافة الحقوق الاخرى.
وكيل الطالب 

توقيع المحامي[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]إعلان بالدعوى المدنية

أنه في يوم ............  الموافق  ..........  الساعة .......... 
بناء على طلب                     والمقيم في                  ومحله المختار مكتب المحامي / ...............، الكائن ......................... 
أنا .............. محضر محكمة .................  الجزئيه قد انتقلت في تاريخه اعلاه حيث اعلنت :-
السيد / ......................... المقيم في ............................ 
مخاطبا مع/ ......................
واعلنته بالاتي
حركت النيابة العمومية ضد المعلن اليه الجنحه رقم ......  لسنة  ..... م وحدد لنظرها جلسة ..........  وبهذه الجلسة حضر وكيل المجني عليه وادعى مدنيا قبل المتهم بمبلغ 5001 ج على سبيل التعويض المؤقت فقررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى لجلسة ......... الموافق ...........   لسداد الرسم والاعلان بالدعوى المدنية وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة . 
بناء عليه
انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في تاريخه حيث اعلنت المعلن اليه وسلمته صوره من هذا الاعلان وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ..........  الجزئيه – دائرة الجنح – والكائن مقرها .........  وذلك بجلستها التي ستنعقد علنا بسراي المحكمه يوم         .......... الموافق .......... من الساعه الثامنه صباحا وما بعدها ليسمع المتهم الحكم عليه بعقابه بمواد الاتهام والتى ستطالب النيابه العموميه بعقابه بها مع الزامه بأن يؤدي للطالب مبلغ وقدره 2001ج ( الفان وواحد جنيه ) وذلك على سبيل التعويض المؤقت لما سببه له من اضرار ماديه وادبيه ،  مع الزامه بالمصروفات المدنيه والجنائيه ومقابل اتعاب المحاماه ، وحفظ كافة الحقوق الاخرى .[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]إعادة اعلان

انه في يوم .......... الموافق  ..../...../..... 
بناء على طلب السيد / .................. المقيم فى.............. ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن .........................                      
انا .......... محضر محكمة ..........  الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور أعلاه وأعلنت :
السيد /  ................. المقيم فى .......... قسم .......... محافظة..........       
مخاطبا مع /  ..........................
وأعلنته بالأتي
أقام الطالب ضد المعلن إليه الدعوى رقم .......... أمام محكمة .......... الدائرة (  ) طالبا فى ختام صحيفة افتتاحها الحكم له بـ .......... .................          
وتحدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة ..../...../..... ، وبتلك الجلسة قررت المحكمة التأجيل لإعادة إعلان المدعى عليه لجلسة ..../...../..... لتخلفه عن الحضور رغم سبق إعلانه قانونا إعمالا لنص المادة 84/1 من قانون المرافعات التي تنص على أنه: "  إذا تخلف المدعى عليه وحده في الجلسة الأولى وكانت صحيفة الدعوى قد أعلنت لشخصه حكمت المحكمة في الدعوى فإذا لم يكن قد أعلن لشخصه كان على المحكمة في غير الدعاوى المستعجلة تأجيل نظر القضية إلى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعى بها الخصم الغائب ويعتبر الحكم في الدعوى فى الحالتين حكما حضوريا " 
وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة .
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه إلى حيث المعلن إليه وسلمته صورة من هذا الإعلان وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة  .............. الكائن مقرها فى  ..............  أمام الدائرة (     )  وذلك بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد من صباح يوم   ..........              
 الموافق ..../...../.....   فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها وذلك لسماع الحكم بالطلبات الواردة بأصل صحيفة الدعوى  ونبهت عليه في  حالة عدم حضوره يعتبر الحكم حضوريا في حقه  مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم /  
السند القانونى : المادة 84 /1 من قانون المرافعات [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اشكال فى تنفيذ حكم مدني

أنه في يوم ............ الموافق   ...../ ..... / ................    
بناء على طلب السيد / ................... المقيم في  ............... ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن في دسوق شارع الشركات .  
أنا ................ محضر محكمة ............ الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
 1- السيد /  ................... المقيم فى .................... قسم .......... محافظة .................
مخاطبا مع................. /
2-  السيد / محضر أول محكمة .............. بصفته 
مخاطبا مع................. /
وأعلنتهما بالأتي
أقام المستشكل ضده الأول الدعوى رقم ......... لسنة ......... مدنى طالبا فى ختام صحيفة افتتاحها الحكم 
له ب................... 
وبتاريخ ..../ .... / ........ قضت محكمة أول درجة ( منطوق الحكم ) وحيث أن هذا الحكم قد جاء مخالفا للواقع ، وهو الأمر الذى يحق معه للطالب إعمالا لنص المادة 312 من قانون المرافعات إقامة الأشكال الماثل لوقف تنفيذ الحكم وذلك للأسباب التالية : 
.................................................. .....................
.................................................. ......................
.................................................. ......................
غير أن الغرض من اختصام المستشكل ضده الثانى هو وقف تنفيذ الحكم رقم......... لسنة .......... 
مدني لحين الفصل فى الأشكال . 
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن إليه وسلمته صورة من أصل 
الصحيفة وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ............. الكائن مقرها فى ............ أمام الدائرة ( ) مستعجل وذلك بجلستها العلنية التى ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ....... الموافق .../ ... / ..... وذلك ليسمع الحكم بقبول الإشكال شكلا ، وفى الموضوع بوقف تنفيذ الحكم رقم ..... لسنة ....... مدنى ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم / 
السند القانوني : المادة 312 من قانون المرافعات[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]اشكال فى تنفيذ حكم جنائى

مرفوع إلى السيد المستشار / المحامى العام لنيابة ........ الكلية 
من المحكوم عليه .......... عن الحكم الصادر ضده من الدائرة رقم ........ بمحكمة استئناف ....... جنايات ......... والمقيدة برقم ......... لسنة ......... كلى .......... 
الوقائع والإجراءات 
وجيز وقائع الإسناد مستخلصة من سائر الاوراق وما تم فيها من تحقيقات ( يذكر موجز للوقائع والإجراءات ) ، وقد نظرت الدعوى بجلسة / / وفيها انكر المتهم الطاعن التهمة وشرح دفاعه ظروف الدعوى والتمس القضاء ببراءة المتهم مما اسند اليه ولكن المحكمة قضت بمعاقبته ........ ( يذكر منطوق الحكم ) والطالب يستشكل في هذا الحكم اعمالا للحق المقرر له بمقتضى نص المادة 254 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية وما بعدها وذلك للاسباب الاتية : 
السبب الأول :- أن المستشكل قد طعن بالنقض فى الحكم المستشكل فى تنفيذه وقيد الطعن برقم ...... بتاريخ ........ تتابع نيابة ........ وبتاريخ ........ أودعت اسباب النقض فى الميعاد ( تقدم صورة من صحيفة الطعن بالنقض ضمن المستندات ) والحكم مرجح الإلغاء للأسباب الواردة بصحيفة الطعن.
السبب الثاني :- يتعلق بأهلية المحكوم عليه وعدم استطاعته صحيا لتنفيذ العقوبة وبظهر ذلك من المستندات المقدمة وقد سبق للطالب ان تقدم للنيابة العامة بطلب إرجاء التنفيذ لسوء حالته الصحية ( يذكر موقف النيابة أو ما تم من إجراءات ) 
السبب الثالث :- أن المحكوم عليه قد تصالح مع المجنى علية ( المدعى بالحق المدنى ) بعد صدور الحكم مباشرة وهذة واقعة جديدة جدت بعد صدور الحكم ولاشك فى ان هذا التصالح لو قدم لغير وجه الحكم .
لــذلك
يلتمس المستشكل من السيد المستشار المحامى العام لنيابة .......... الكلية بعد الاطلاع على هذا الاشكال الأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم مؤقتا ريثما يفصل فى موضوع الاشكال مع التفضل بإحالته إلى المحكمة المختصة للقضاء فى الاشكال بقبوله شكلا وفى الموضوع بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المستشكل فيه مؤقتا لحين الفصل فى الطعن بالنقض المقام .
وكيل المستشكل


توقيع المحامي [/frame]*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى استاذ التاريخ واستاذ القانون 
عندما تتواجد فى اى مكان فيعلم الجميع انك ستعطى درسا هام 
وانا هنا احجز مقعدى فى اولى الصفوف لأتعلم القانون وليس فقط التاريخ
فانا مجال عملى بعيد  جدا عن القضايا والمحاكم وكنت أمل ان اتعلم المحاماه طالما 
اننى محاميه وان اظل محتفظه بعملى فى نفس الوقت وذلك صعب جدا وحضرتك 
تفضلت بحل المعادله الصعبه شكرا لك على تواجدك المضئ ...سابرينا ...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


صباحك ارق من الورد والفل والياسمين 

اشكرك  على موضوعك القيم 

جزاك الله به كل خير ونفع به كل الاخوه الاعضاء 

موضوع لا يفيد المحامين فقط 

بل كل من له خطوه او اجراء فى المحاكم 

شكرا لك على كل جهودك 

وفى انتظار  موضوعاتك المميزة دائما 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *استاذى استاذ التاريخ واستاذ القانون 
> عندما تتواجد فى اى مكان فيعلم الجميع انك ستعطى درسا هام 
> وانا هنا احجز مقعدى فى اولى الصفوف لأتعلم القانون وليس فقط التاريخ
> فانا مجال عملى بعيد  جدا عن القضايا والمحاكم وكنت أمل ان اتعلم المحاماه طالما 
> اننى محاميه وان اظل محتفظه بعملى فى نفس الوقت وذلك صعب جدا وحضرتك 
> تفضلت بحل المعادله الصعبه شكرا لك على تواجدك المضئ ...سابرينا ...*


*اهلا باختنا الفاضلة سابرينا
ربنا يبارك لنا في علمك و ادبك الجم
هذه كلمات ادعو من الله ان استحقها 
غالبا خريجي الحقوق و الذين لا يشتغلون بالمحاماة او يشتغلون بها مع عمل اخر مثلي و مثلك غالبا ما يغلبهم الحنين الي هذه المهنة الجميلة 
لذا انا سعيد ان اكون قد استطعت ان اوفق بين عملك و بين محبتك للمحاماة
سعيد بمرورك الكريم
و سعيد بكلماتك الطيبة 
دمتي بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخى العزيز 
> ابن طيبه
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> صباحك ارق من الورد والفل والياسمين 
> 
> اشكرك  على موضوعك القيم 
> 
> ...


*اهلا باخي الحبيب اسكندراني
صباحك اجمل من باقة ورد بلدي 
سعيد بمرورك الجميل 
و كلماتك الطيبة
ما يصدر عن القلب فانه يصل للقلب مباشرة
حفظك الله
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]استرداد رسوم جمركية

انه  في يوم                  الموافق         /      /  
بناء على طلب الشركة .......................................والكائن مقرها ............................... 
ويمثلها السيد/ رئيس مجلس الإدارة  ..................................... 
ومحلها المختار ..................................................  .. 
أنا..........................محضر محكمة.......................................قد انتقلت في تاريخه أعلاه وأعلنت كلا من: 
1.    السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ وزير المالية بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الجمارك. 
2.    السيد الأستاذ/ رئيس مصلحة الجمارك 
مخاطبا مع /  ..........................
ويعلنان بموطنهما القانوني بهيئة قضايا الدولة بمجمع التحرير قسم  قصر النيل- محافظة القاهرة. 

وأعلنتهم  بالأتـي:- 
1.  استوردت الشركة المعلنة عدة رسائل جمركية عبارة عن بضائع مستوردة طبقا للإفراجات الجمركية المرفقة بصحيفة الدعوى . أفرجت عنها عن طريق الجمارك بموجب البيانات الجمركية أرقامهذه الأرقام مرفقة بعريضة الدعوى). 
2.  قامت الشركة بسداد كافة الضرائب الجمركية وكذا ضريبة المبيعات المستحقة مقابل الإفراج عن البضاعة من الجمارك. 
3.  إلا أن مصلحة الجمارك قد أصرت علي تحصيل مبالغ أخري من الشركة تحت مسمى "رسوم خدمات " أساسية وإضافية مقابل ما ادعت أنة نظير كشف وحصر وتصنيف ومراجعة البضائع مشمول البيانات الجمركية المشار إليها وذلك دون وجه حق بلغ مقدارها ..................................................  ........................... جنية مصري.
 4.  ولما كان ذلك وكانت تلك المبالغ قد سددت دون وجه حق وكانت المادة 181/1 من التفنين المدني تنص علي أنه: " كل من تسلم علي سبيل الوفاء ما ليس مستحقا له وجب علية رده  " فإنه لا يسع الشركة المعلنة إلا أن تلجأ إلي ساحة القضاء طالبة استرداد رسوم الخدمات المسددة دون وجه حق للأسباب الآتية :-  
أولا " أن مناط تحصيل رسوم الخدمات أن تكون البضاعة الواردة قد تم تخزينها بمخازن الجمارك 
تنص المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66/63 علي أنه : " تخضع البضائع التي تودع في الساحات والمخازن والمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك لرسوم الخزن والشيالة والتأمين والرسوم الإضافية الأخرى التي تقتضيها عمليات إيداع البضائع ومعاينتها " - وهو ما أكدته المذكرة الإيضاحية لمشروع قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 66 لسنة 63 بإصدار قانون الجمارك وذلك في الباب السادس بعنوان رسوم الخدمات فقد جاء منها الأتي:-" خصص هذا الباب لرسوم الخدمات التي تقدمها الجمارك لأصحاب الشأن بصدد الإجراءات أو البضائع فقد يحدث أن تدار المخازن أو المستودعات الجمركية أو بعضها بمعرفة الجمارك ومن حق الجمارك في هذه الحالة أن تستوفي الرسوم مقابل الخزن أو الشيالة أو التأمين علي البضاعة أو الرسوم الإضافية الأخرى فتح الطرود وقفلها أو وزنها وغير ذلك من العمليات التي تقتضيها إيداع البضائع والإجراءات التي تتم عليها ، ولما كانت هذه الرسوم تختلف حسب الظروف ومستوى الأجور ومعدلات التأمين فقد ترك أمر تحديده لوزير الخزانة ". 
 ومفاد نص المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك  رقم 66/63 والمذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون وما جاء بتفسير المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك أنة قد يحدث أن تدار المخازن أو المستودعات أو الساحات بمعرفة الجمارك ففي هذه الحالة يحق للجمارك أن تستوفي رسوم الخدمات مقابل الخزن والشيالة والتأمين علي البضاعة والرسوم الإضافية الأخرى من فتح الطرود والكشف عليها ووزنها داخل المخازن أو الساحات أو المستودعات التي تديرها وغيرها من العمليات التي يقتضيها وغيرها من العمليات التي يقتضيها إيداع البضائع والإجراءات التي تتم عليها في تلك المخازن أو المستودعات أو الساحات. 
ولما كانت المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66/63 قد فوضت وزير الخزانة بإصدار قرارات تحدد معدل رسوم الخدمات علي ما يتم إيداعه في داخل المخازن أو الساحات أو المستودعات التي تديرها مصلحة الجمارك . 
فإن ما صدر من قرارات قاصر تطبيقه علي ما تم ايداعه في تلك المخازن والمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك وغير متوافر في مشمول الرسائل محل الدعوى وبالتالي فإن هذه القرارات غير واجبة التطبيق. مؤدى ذلك أن مناط تحصيل رسوم الخدمات أن تكون البضائع الواردة قد تم تخزينها في الساحات والمخازن والمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك 
ولما كان الثابت أن المخازن والساحات والمستودعات الكائنة داخل الدائرة الجمركية والتي تم تخزين البضائع الواردة بداخلها لم تعد تابعة للجمارك – وإنما انتقلت تبعيتها إلي كيانات قانونية أخري (  في الأسكندريه انتقلت إلي هيئة ميناء الإسكندرية بموجب قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 417 لسنة 1965- وكذالك في القاهرة )  ولما كان مشمول الرسالة لم يتم إيداعه في داخل المخازن أو الساحات أو المستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك ،فلا يخضع لرسوم الخدمات ويضحي ما تم تحصيله من رسوم خدمات بدون وجه حق مما يتعين معه رد الرسوم المحصلة بدون وجه حق . 
وتأييدا فقد جري قضاء النقض علي أنه : 
" البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن مصلحة الجمارك الطاعنة قدمت أمام محكمة الاستئناف مذكرة بدفاعها دفعت بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها علي غير ذي صفة ، لأن المخازن الجمركية والمستودعات لا تخضع لإدارتها . كما يبين من الصورة الرسمية لهذه المذكرة بملف الطعن أن الطاعنة أسست دفاعها بأن الهيئة العامة لميناء الأسكندريه أصبحت بعد صدور القرار الجمهوري رقم 417 لسنة 1965 هي المسئول عن إدارة المخازن والمستودعات داخل الدائرة الجمركية . أما مصلحة الجمارك فقد انحصر دورها في تطبيق التعريفة الجمركية علي البضائع المنصرفة فقط" . 
 ( نقض مدني :28/3/1983- الطعن رقم 543لسنة 48ق) 
مشار إلية في كتاب التشريعات الجمركية في ضوء الفقه والقضاء تأليف الأستاذين / فتحي عبد السلام ،محمد عبد الرحمن سرور  ص 1991. 
كما استقر قضاء المحاكم – بشأن رسوم الخدمات – علي أنه :- 
" ولما كان الثابت للمحكمة أن المدعي قد أستورد رسائل قطع غيار من الخارج وتم إيداع المشمول لدى شركة المستودعات ولم تودع في الساحات والمخازن التي تديرها الجمارك وعلي الرغم من ذلك قامت مصلحة الجمارك بتحصيل رسوم خدمات علي هذه البضائع من المدعي استنادا إلي القرارات الوزارية أرقام 255 لسنة 1208 ، 1993 لسنة 1996 عن تخزين البضائع في الساحات والمخازن الخاصة بالجمارك . فمن ثم فإن القرارات الوزارية سالفة البيان تسري علي الرسائل التي تودع في مخازن وساحات ومخازن الجمارك الأمر الذي يتضح معه للمحكمة عدم أحقية مصلحة الجمارك في تحصيل رسوم خدمات من المدعي" 
 (محكمة جنوب القاهرة :الدائرة 34 مدني – الدعوى رقم 4364 لسنة 1999 م.ك جنوب القاهرة  جلسة 31/3/2001،الدعوى رقم 4812لسنة 1999 م ك جنوب القاهرة جلسة 29/2/2001.) 
ثانياً : أن أعمال الكشف والحصر والتصنيف والمراجعة لا تمثل خدمات فعلية 
وإنما هي صميم عمل رجال الجمارك 
  استقر الفقه والقضاء علي أن : " الرسم – بصفة عامة – مبلغ من النقود تجبيه الدولة من شخص معين مقابل خدمة تؤديها له السلطات العامة"   
الأستاذ/ يوسف الغريانى : موسوعة قوانين الجمارك والاستيراد والتصدير – الإسكندرية 1976 ج1 / ص22. 
لما كانت مصلحة الجمارك قد استندت في تحصيل رسوم الخدمات التي تم تحصيلها إلي الزعم بأنها – رسوم الخدمات - فرضت وحصلت بمقتضى قراري وزير المالية رقمي 255 / 1993، 123 /1994، 752/ 1997بزعم أنها مقابل خدمات كشف وحصر وتصنيف الرسائل الواردة فإن ذلك القول غير صحيح ومردود علية بالأتي: 
1.  تلك الأعمال لا تمثل خدمات فعلية مما يستحق علية ما يسمى رسوم خدمات ، وإنما هي أعمال تدخل في صميم عمل رجال الجمارك وذلك وفقا للمادة 50 من قانون الجمارك ، وعلية فإنه ينتفي عنا والحال كذلك وصف " الخدمات  الفعلية " مما يجعل تحصيل رسوم عنها لا أساس له في القانون. 
2.  وفي ذلك تنص المادة (50) من قانون الجمارك علي أنة :" يتولي الجمرك بعد تسجيل البيان معاينة البضائع والتحقق من نوعها وقيمتها ومنشئتها ومطابقتها للبيان والمستندات المتعلقة التي يصدرها المدير العام للجمارك 
3.  وجدير بالذكر أن المذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون الجمارك قد أكدت هذا المعنى حين حرصت علي النص علي ارتباط جميع رسوم الخدمات بنفقة فعليه. 
4.  رسوم الخدمات التي تم تحصيلها ليست مقابل المعاينة والكشف والحصر والتصنيف ولم يثبت بأوراق البيانات الجمركية أو أذون الإفراج أن رسوم الخدمات تم تحصيلها مقابل المعاينة والكشف والحصر والتصنيف. 
5.  لا يجوز تكليف أحد بأداء أي ضريبة أو رسم إلا في حدود القانون .وذلك إعمالا لحكم ونص المادة 119 من الدستور والتي نصت علي :"" إنشاء الضرائب العامة وتعديلها أو إلغائها لا يكون إلا بقانون ولا يعفى أحد من أدائها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون" "ولا يجوز تكليف أحد أداء غير ذلك من الضرائب أو الرسوم إلا في حدود القانون" 
فإن مفاد نص المادة 119 من الدستور لا يجوز تكليف أحد بأداء اى رسوم خدمات إلا في حدود رسوم الخدمات الواردة بنص القانون الجمركي رقم 66 لسنة 1963 في المادة 111 منة وهى الخدمات القاصرة علي ما تقدمة الجمارك للبضائع التي تودع في ساحات أو مخازن تديرها الجمارك فقط وليس كل البضائع سواء تم تخزينها من عدمه ،ولا يجوز تحصيل خدمات أخري علي البضائع بصفة مطلقة لم يرد بها نص في القانون الجمركي. 
وبالتالي يضحى القول بأن رسوم الخدمات التي تم تحصيلها بقراري وزير المالية تختلف عن رسوم الخدمات المنصوص عليها في المادة 111 قول غير صحيح لأن أعمال الفرز والتصنيف والكشف هي جوهر عمل موظفي الجمارك ولا تؤدى خدمة لأصحاب الشأن وإنما يلزمهم بها القانون الصادر بجباية الضريبة الجمركية ويلزمهم بأدائها لضمان تحصيل الضريبة الجمركية علي الوجه الأكمل ومن ثم لا تدخل هذه الأعمال ضمن مفهوم الخدمات الجمركية التي تستحق عنها رسوم خدمات لأن ذلك هو صميم عمل موظفي الجمارك . وإذا خالفت القواعد التنفيذية ذلك يجب إهدارها وإعمال نص القانون. 
•  يؤيد ذلك من أحكام القضاء المصري الشامخ الأحكام الآتية: 
1.  وفي ذلك قضت محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم 7616/115ق وقضى بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضي به من رد رسوم الخدمات 
أن نص المادة 111 من القانون رقم 66/63من انه "تخضع البضائع التي تودع في الساحات والمخازن والمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك لرسوم الخزن والشيالة والتأمين والرسوم الإضافية الأخرى التي تقتضيها عمليات إيداع البضائع ومعاينتها وجميع ما تقدمه الجمارك من خدمات أخرى.وتحدد بقرار من وزير الخزانة أثمان المطبوعات ومعدل الرسوم على الخدمات المشار إليها في الفقرتين السابقتين وللوزير أو من ينيبه خفض رسوم الخزن أو الإعفاء منها في الحالات التي يعينها". يدل علي وضوح النص أن رسوم التخزين أو الخدمات الجمركية تفرض علي حالة البضائع التي يقتضى الإفراج الجمركي عنها إيداعها في الساحات أو المخازن والمستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك تمهيدا لاتخاذ إجراءات الكشف والحصر والتصنيف لتحديد الضريبة الجمركية وأحقية الأداء وما قد يستلزمه ذلك الإيداع من خدمات أخري مثل الشيالة والتأمين أو أي خدمات أخري غيرها غير ما ورد علية النص ومن ثم يخرج عن الخضوع لأحكام تلك المادة نظام الإفراج المباشر عن البضائع دون إيداعها بساحات أو مخازن الجمرك الذي يطلق عليها من تحت الشكة ونقل البضائع مباشرة بواسطة حملها بحرا أو جوا إلي وسائل النقل المحلية الخاصة بالمستورد دون انتظار ساحات الجمارك  وهو ما تجيزه القواعد الجمركية في بعض حالات الإفراج طبقا لقرار رئيس مصلحة الجمارك رقم 50لسنة 1986 بشان إجراءات التفريغ المباشر من تحت الشكة وهو ما أثرة المشرع بالمذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون الجمارك من رسوم الخدمات التي تقدمها الجمارك لأصحاب الشأن  بصدد الإجراءات أو البضائع فقد تحدث أن تدار المخازن والمستودعات الجمركية أو بعضها بمعرفة الجمارك ومن ق الجمارك وفى هذه الحالة تستوفي الرسوم مقابل الخزن والشيالة والتأمين علي البضائع أو الرسوم الإضافية الأخرى من فتح وغلق الطرود في قائمة الكشف أو وزنها وغير ذلك من العمليات التي تقتضيها إيداع البضائع والإجراءات التي تترتب عليها ولا يناهض ما تقدم ما ارتكنت إلية مصلحة الجمارك من أن رسوم الخدمات تخضع لها جميع الرسائل أيا كان نظام الإفراج عنها استنادا إلي أحكام قرار وزير المالية رقمي 255/1993،و123/1994 فإن من المقرر وعلي ما جري به القضاء أنة ولئن كان من حق السلطة التنفيذية طبقا للمبادئ الدستورية المتعارف عليها أن تتولي أعمالا" تشريعية عن طريق إصدار اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين بما ليس فيه تعديل لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها إلا أن هذا الحق لا يعنى نزول السلطة التشريعية عن سلطتها في سن القوانين بل هو دعوة لهذه السلطة لاستعمال حقها في وضع القواعد التفصيلية اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين  دون أن تزيد عنها شيئا جديدا أو تعدل فيها وان تعطل تنفيذها ومن ثم لا يصح أن تضع اللائحة قرارا علي خلاف نص في القانون كما أنة يشترط لصدور القرار في حدود التفويض التشريعي إلا يوجد تعارض بين تطبيق التشريع وبين الشروط والأوضاع المحددة في القرار وأنة عند التعارض بين نصين أحدهما وارد في القانون والأخر في لائحته التنفيذية فإن النص الأول يكون واجب التطبيق بإعتبارة أسمى درجة وأصلا" للائحة فإذا كان ذلك وكان نص المادة 111من قانون الجمارك وعلي ما سبق بيانه بتعليق البضائع التي تودع بالساحات أو المخازن بما يستلزمه من خدمات وكاتب أعمال فرز أو التصنيف أو الكشف هي جوهر عمل موظف الجمارك لا تؤدى بها خدمات لأصحاب الشأن إنما يلزمه بها القانون الصادر بجباية الضريبة الجمركية وبأدائها لضمان تحصيلها علي الوجه الأكمل ومن ثم لا تدخل ضمن مفهوم الخدمات الجمركية التي يستحق عنها الرسوم وإذا خالف القواعد التنفيذية ذلك يجب إعمال النص ويكون الحكم المدعي قد جاء صحيحا فيما مضى به من اشتراطات رسوم الخدمات الجمركية لتحصيلها في غير الأحوال التي فرضت من أجلها وتقضى المحكمة بتأييده فيما قضى به ورفضت الاستئناف. 
2.  وفي ذلك قضت محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم 5249/117ق وقضي بإلغاء حكم محكمة أول درجة وبإلزام وزير المالية برد ما دفع بغير مستحق 
لما كان الثابت من تقرير الخبير أن المستأنف سدد مبلغ لمصلحة الجمارك كرسوم خدمات نفاذا للقرارين الوزاريين رقمي 255لسنة 93، 123 لسنة 1994 وان البضائع موضوع هذه الرسوم قد تم تخزينها بمخازن شركة المستودعات المصرية العامة وهى غير مملوكة لمصلحة الجمارك ولا تخضع لإدارتها – ولما كان ذلك وكان نص المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66لسنة 1963 قد أخضعت البضائع التي تودع بالساحات والمخازن لرسوم الخزن والشيالة والتأمين والرسوم الإضافية الأخرى التي تقتضيها عمليات إيداع البضائع ومعاينتها وجميع ما تقدمة الجمارك من خدمات أخري – كما أخضعت البضائع التي تودع  في المناطق الحرة لرسوم الأشغال ورسوم الخدمات التي تقدم إليها ثم خولت وزير المالية في إصدار قرارات تحدد معدل هذه الرسوم ومن ثم فإن قراري وزير المالية رقمي 255لسنة 1993و123لسنة 1994لاينطبقان الا علي البضائع التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك وهي البضائع التي تودع في الساحات أو المخازن أو المستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك أو تلك البضائع التي تودع في المناطق ولا ينطبق هذان القراران إلا في هذه الحدود دون النظر إلي ما ورد بمذكرة المستأنف أن هذه المبالغ المطالب بها خاصة بخدمات كشف وحصر وتصنيف ومراجعة الرسائل الواردة للمستأنف – إذ أن هذا القول خارج عن نطاق المسائل التي أوردتها المادة 111سالفة الذكر وخارجة عن حدود التفويض الذي منحة القانون لوزير المالية والذي لا يمكن أن يخرج علية فإذا حدث مثل هذا التجاوز يكون باطلا ولا يصح التعويل علية ولما كان الثابت أن البضائع التي حصلت عليها قد أودعت مخازن غير مملوكة أو غير خاضعة لإدارة مصلحة الجمارك ومن ثم تكون الرسوم التي حصلت عليها قد حصلت دون وجه حق مما يتعين معه استردادها ومن ثم يتعين إلزام المستأنف ضده بأن يؤدى للمستأنف مبلغ 129393 وفوائد قانونية بنسبة 4% من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية وحتى السداد مما يتعين معه إلغاء الحكم المستأنف وإلزام المستأنف ضده بالمصروفات . 
3.    وفي ذلك قضت أيضا محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم 1060/115ق الصادر في 27/5/1998بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
4.    وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   7452/116ق    الصادر في 21/1/2000 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
5.    وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   11277/116ق   الصادر في 24/5/2000بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
6.    وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   16158/116ق   الصادر في 22/9/2000 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
7.    وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم 3664/117ق    الصادر في 23/8/2000 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
8.    وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم 8616/116ق الصادر في 20/9/2000 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
9.    وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   6378/117ق   الصادر في 23/8/2000 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
10.  وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   5389/117ق الصادر في 20/9/2000 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
11.  وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   14274/115ق   الصادر في 16/6/1998 بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
12.  وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   8333/114ق    الصادر في 22/9/1997   بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
13.  وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   13627/114ق.    الصادر في 12/1/1999تأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
14.  وهو ما قضت به محكمة استئناف القاهرة في الاستئناف رقم   5695/117 الصادر في 10/1/2000   بتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة فيما قضت به برد رسوم الخدمات. 
ولما كان مشمول الرسائل موضوع الدعوى لم يتم إيداعه في الساحات أو المخازن أو المستودعات التي تديرها الجمارك فلا تخضع لرسوم الخدمات لأنة لا تخضع للمادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66/1963 ولا لقراري وزير المالية رقم 123/1994 و125/1993 المرتبط تطبيقهم بتطبيق نص المادة 111 وهى الأصل التفويضي والتشريعي لهم ويضحى ما تم تحصيله من رسوم تم بدون وجه حق يتعين القضاء بردة . 
أما القول بأن القرارين الوزاريين سالفي الذكر تضمنا رسوم خدمات مختلفة عن رسوم الخدمات الواردة بالمادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66 لسنة 1963 والذي يعد المصدر التفويضي والتشريعي لهم فلو صح ذلك لا يعتد بما جاء بقراري وزير المالية لأنة ليس للقرار الوزاري أية صلاحية في إلغاء نصوص القانون الصريحة التي اشترطت لتحصيل الرسوم الخدمات أن يكون علي البضائع التي يتم تخزينها في مخازن أو ساحات أو مستودعات تديرها الجمارك وليس بصفة مطلقة بخلاف ما جاء بالقانون الذي قصر تحصيل رسوم خدمات علي هذه الحالة فقط لأنه لا يجوز لأي قرار وزاري أقل في المرتبة والدرجة من القانون أن يلغى القانون أو أن يضيف إلية لأن القانون لا يلغيه إلا قانون مثله ولا يجوز للقرار أو اللائحة الصادرة تنفيذا للقوانين أن تكون تعديلا أو تعطيلا" أو إعفاء من تنفيذها وذلك طبقا لنص القانون والمبادئ المستمدة من المادة 144 من الدستور والتي نصت علي : "يصدر رئيس الجمهورية اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين، بما ليس فيه تعديل أو تعطيل لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها، وله أن يفوض غيره في إصدارها ويجوز أن يعين القانون من يصدر القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه". 
فلا يصح القول بأن الخدمات المشار إليها في قراري وزير المالية رقمي 255 لسنة 1993 –و 123 لسنة 1994 مختلفة عن الخدمات الواردة بنص المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66لسنة 1963 وهي الأصل التشريعي أو التفويضي لقراري وزير المالية ولا يجوز للقرار الوزاري أن يخرج عن نطاق الأصل التشريعي والتفويضي له وهو نص المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66 لسنة 1963 فلا يجوز للقرار أن يعدل أو يضيف إلي القانون رسوم خدمات أخري غير الواردة بالقانون وإذا خالف القانون ذلك يجب إعمال نصوص القرار وإعمال نصوص القانون . 
وفي ذلك قضت محكمة النقض بالأتي :- 
لذلك فانه ولئن كان من حق السلطة التنفيذية طبقا للمبادئ الدستورية المتعارف عليها أن تتولي أعمالا" تشريعية عن طريق إصدار اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين بما ليس منة تعديل لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها إلا أن هذا الحق لا يعنى نزول السلطة التشريعية عن سلطتها في سن القوانين بل دعوى لهذه السلطة لاستعمال حقها في وضع القواعد التفصيلية اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين دون أن تزيد عليها شيئا جديدا أو تعدل فيها أو تعطل تنفيذها ومن ثم لا يصح أن تضع اللائحة تميزا علي خلاف نص القانون كما أنة يشترط لصدور قرار في حدود التفويض التشريعي أن لا يوجد تعارض بين النص التشريعي وبين الشروط والأوضاع المحددة في القرار وعند التعارض بين أحدهما وارد في القانون والأخر وارد في لائحة تنفيذية فان النص الأول يكون واجب التطبيق باعتباره أسمى  درجة".
ويؤيد ذلك أحكام محكمة النقض الآتية : 
1.    حكم النقض الهيئة العامة للمواد المدنية والتجارية والأحوال الشخصية رقم 2314لسنة 54ق. 
2.    حكم محكمة النقض في غرفة المشورة في الطعن رقم 3788/59 ق الصادر في 7/12/1989. 
3.    حكم النقض في غرفة المشورة في الطعن رقم 7671/59ق الصادر 7/12/1989 
4.    حكم محكمة النقض في الطعن رقم 1058/67 الصادر 16/3/99 
5.    حكم محكمة النقض في الطعن 1075/67 ق الصادر 30/10/2000 
ومن خلال ما سبق بيانه يثبت أن القول بأن رسوم الخدمات تم تحصيلها بقراري وزير المالية رقمي 255لسنة 1993،القرار رقم  123لسنة 1994 وهذه الرسوم واجبة علي جميع الرسائل الواردة للبلاد سواء تم إيداعها بالمخازن التي تديرها الجمارك أو لم تتم إيداعها قول غير صحيح مخالف لنص المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك والمذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون طبقا لما سبق بيانه ومخالف لنص المادة 144 من الدستور ولأحكام الاستئناف وأحكام النقض سالفة الذكر . 
ثالثا :أن مناط تحصيل رسوم الخدمات 
تقديم طلب كتابي من طالب الخدمة 
1- من المقرر قانونا أنه إذا كان مناط تحصيل الرسوم تقديم خدمات فعلية لصاحب الشأن فإن مقتضى ذلك أن يكون تقديم هذه الخدمة قد تم بناء علي طلب كتابي من طالب الخدمة . 
2- إذا كان ذلك هو المقرر وكان الثابت أنة ليس ثمة طلب مقدم من الشركة الطالبة للحصول علي خدمات فعلية من مصلحة الجمارك فإنه ليس ثمة مجال لتحصيل رسوم الخدمات علي البضائع الواردة مما يتعين معه رد ما تم تحصيله دون وجه حق . 
3-والشركة المدعية تتمسك بإلزام الجمارك بتقديم ما يفيد أنها قد طلبت ثمة خدمات من الجمارك مما يستحق علية ثمة رسوم . 
4- ولا وجه للتمسك بما قضت به المحكمة الدستورية العليا في الطعن رقم 175 لسنة 22 ق من 
أولا"  عدم دستورية الفقرتين الأولي والأخيرة من المادة 111 من قانون الجمارك رقم 66 لسنة 1963. 
ثانيا : سقوط قرار وزير المالية رقم 123 لسنة 1995 والقرارين المعدلين 1208 لسنة 1996 و752 لسنة 1997 ، وأن مقتضى ذلك وفقا لنص المادة 168 لسنة 1998 أن الحكم بعدم دستورية نص ضريبة يسري بأثر مباشر فإن ذلك مردود علية بأن الشركة المدعية لم تؤسس دعواها علي الحكم بعدم دستورية نصوص فرض رسوم الخدمات ، وإنما أسست دعواها على أساس قواعد رد ما ليس مستحقا وفقا لنص المادة 181 من القانون المدني. 
5-   أن الحكم بعدم دستورية رسوم الخدمات ينطبق عليه مبدأ الأثر الرجعي لسببين: 
     الأول : هو أن القرار بقانون رقم 168 لسنة 1998 لم يلغ الأثر الرجعي لأحكام عدم الدستورية المتعلقة بنصوص غير ضريبية وقد تتابعت أحكام الدوائر المدنية لمحكمة النقض مؤكدة على ذلك. 
      أما السبب الثاني :  فهو أن حكم المحكمة الدستورية القاضي بسقوط قرارات وزير المالية بفرض رسوم خدمات يعتبر حكما صادرا في شأن نص غير ضريبي حيث انه يتعلق بإلغاء رسوم وليس ضريبة، حيث ان الحكم أوضح بجلاء الفرق بين الرسم والضريبة وبناء عليه فإن حكم عدم دستورية رسوم الخدمات هو حكم يتعلق بنصوص غير ضريبية وبالتالي يتعين تطبيقه على الدعاوى المستقبلية أو الدعاوى المعروضة أمام المحاكم على اختلاف درجاتها بأثر رجعي. 
هذا والشركة المدعية لم تؤسس دعواها علي الحكم بعدم دستورية نصوص فرض رسوم الخدمات ، وإنما أسست دعواها على أساس قواعد رد ما ليس مستحقا وفقا لنص المادة 181 من القانون المدني 
بناء عليه
انتقلت أنا المحضر سالف الذكر في تاريخه أعلاه إلى حيث المعلن إليهما وأعلنت كلا منهما بصورة من هذه الصحيفة  وكلفتة بالحضور أمام محكمة .............................. والكائن مقرها ...................................... أمام الدائرة               التي ستنعقد علنا في سراي المحكمة المذكورة يوم         الموافق     /       / 2006 في تمام الساعة الثامنة صباحا وما بعدها ليسمعا الحكم :أولا " : بقبول الدعوى شكلا . 
ثانيا : بصفة موضوعية الحكم بإلزام المدعى عليهما برد مبلغ وقدرة مبلغ وقدرة .....................................جنيه مصري (فقط ..................................... )
  والتي حصلتها الجمارك كرسوم خدمات دون وجه حق علاوة على الفوائد القانونية 4%من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية وحتى السداد مع إلزام المدعي عليه المصروفات وأتعاب المحاماة بحكم مشمول النفاذ معجل وبلا كفالة. حافظا للطالب كافة حقوقه الأخرى[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]استئناف حكم

انه في يوم ..................... الموافق ..... / .... / ........... 
بناء على طلب السيد / ................... المقيم في ................ ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / ...............المحامي الكائن .........................
أنا ............ محضر محكمة ............ الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور أعلاه وأعلنت :
السيد / ................... المقيم فى ............ قسم ........... محافظة ...........      
مخاطبا مع / ..................
وأعلنته بالأتي
أقام المستأنف ضده الدعوى رقم ........ لسنة .......  طالبا في ختام صحيفة افتتاحها الحكم له بـ ................................. ، وبتاريخ  .../ ..../ .....  قضت محكمة أول درجة بـ  ( منطوق الحكم )  .
وحيث أن هذا الحكم قد جاء مخالفا للواقع والقانون وذلك للأسباب التالية : 
..................................................  ............
..................................................  ............
       وحيث تنص المادة 221 من قانون المرافعات على أنه : " يجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية من محاكم الدرجة الأولى بسبب مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص المتعلقة بالنظام العام ، أو وقوع بطلان فى الحكم ، أو بطلان فى الإجراءات أثر في الحكم 
 وهو ما يحق معه للطالب إقامة الاستئناف الماثل للأسباب السابق ذكرها بصدر الصحيفة والأسباب الأخرى التي سيبديها في المذكرات والمرافعات الشفاهيه  .
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه إلى حيث المعلن إليه وسلمته صورة من أصل الصحيفة وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة  ............   الكائن مقرها فى ............... أمام الدائرة (     ) مستأنف وذلك بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم .........  الموافق .../ ../ ...... وذلك لسماع الحكم بـ .........
أولا : بقبول الاستئناف شكلا .
ثانيا : وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف رقم ........ لسنة ........... واعتباره كان لم  يكن ، والقضاء مجددا ب ............... وإلزام المستأنف ضده بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة عن درجتي التقاضي  ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولأجل العلم  /
السند القانونى : المادة 221 من قانون المرافعات   [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="4 80"]*دعوى استرداد حيازه مستعجله

انه فى يوم ............... الموافق...... /...../ ...... 
بناء على طلب السيد /..........................المقيم ...............ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ /................... المحامى الكائن فى ........... 
انا........... محضر محكمة......... الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
السيد /................ المقيم.................... قسم ................. محافظة.............
مخاطبا مع /..................
واعلنته بالأتى
بموجب ( عقد بيع أو عقد إيجار أو إعلام شرعى ) مؤرخ .../.../.......(اشترى او ورث او استاجر) الطالب العقار الكائن فى ............. رقم ........ ومنذ ذلك التاريخ والطالب يحوز العقار المشار إليه حيازه كاملة وهادئه ومستقرة .......... لم ينازعه فيها أحد .
الا انه بتاريخ .../.../....... فوجىء الطالب بالمعلن اليه يسلب منه تلك الحيازته وذلك من حيث .......... 
وحيث جاء نص الماده 958 من القانون المدنى على انه : 
"1- لحائز العقار إذا فقد الحيازة أن يطلب خلال السنة التالية لفقدها ردها إليه
فإذا كان فقد الحيازة خفية بدأ سريان السنة من وقت أن ينكشف ذلك .
2- و يجوز أيضا أن يسترد الحيازة من كان حائزا بالنيابة من غيره."
وكذلك نص الماده 959 من القانون المدنى والتى تنص على انه:
"1- إذا لم يكن من فقد الحيازة قد إنقضت على حيازته سنة وقت فقدها فلا يجوز
أن يسترد الحيازة إلا من شخص لا يستند إلى حيازة أحق بالتفضيل . و الحيازة
الأحق بالتفضيل هى الحيازة التى تقوم على سند قانونى.فإذا لم يكن لدى أى من
الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم كانت الحيازة الأحق هى الأسبق فى التاريخ .
2- أما إذا كان فقد الحيازة بالقوة فللحائز فى جميع الأحوال أن يسترد خلال السنة التالية حيازته 
من المعتدى. "
وكذلك نص الماده 960 من القانون المدنى والتى تنص على انه:
"للحائز أن يرفع فى الميعاد القانونى دعوى إسترداد الحيازة على من إنتقلت إليه حيازة الشىء المغتصب منه و لو كان هذا الأخير حسن النية ."
وكذلك نص الماده 45 من قانون المرافعات والتى تنص على انه:
" يندب فى مقر المحكمة الابتدائية قاض من قضاتها ليحكم بصفة مؤقتة ومع
عدم المساس بالحق فى المسائل المستعجلة التى يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت..... "
وحيث انه لم يمضى سنه على سلب المعلن إليه لحيازه الطالب فى غيبته فمن ثم يحق للطالب إقامة الدعوى الماثلة أمام قاضى الامور المستعجله طالبا الحكم برد الحيازه المسلوبه لتوافر الاستعجال المتمثل فى حرمان الطالب من الانتفاع بالعقار محل النزاع (سواء شقه او عماره او فيلا او محل .........) 
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المعلن اليه وسلمته صورة من هذه الصحيفة وكلفته الحضور امام محكمة ............ للامور المستعجله الكائن مقرها .............. امام الدائرة ( ) وذلك بجلستها العلنية التى ستنعقد فى تمام الساعة التاسعة وما بعدها من صباح يوم ................ الموافق ..../..../........ وذلك ليسمع الحكم بصفه مستعجله برد الحيازه المسلوبه من الطالب على عين النزاع المبينه بصدر الصحيفه والزام المعلن اليه بالمصروفات ومقابل اتعاب المحاماه , مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولاجل/ 
السند القانونى : الماده (960,959,958) من القانون المدنى والماده (45) من قانون المرافعات .*[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]جنحة مباشرة لتبديد منقولات الزوجية

أنه في يوم                  الموافق                                                         
بناء على طلب السيدة/                           وعنوانها              ومحلها المختار مكتب المحامي  ...............بدسوق
أنا                محضر محكمة            قد أتنقلت إلى محل إقامة :-
1 - السيد/                 المقيم برقم           شارع          قسم        محافظة 
مخاطبا مع/
2- السيد الأستاذ/ وكيل نيابة      الجزئية بصفته ويعلن سيادته بمقر عملة بمحكمة         الجزئية الكائنة        
مخاطبا مع/
وأعلنتهما بالاتي
بموجب قائمة منقولات زوجية تسلم المعلن إليه الأول من الطالبة المنقولات المملوكة لها والمبينة وصفا وقيمة بقائمة جهازها الموضحة بها تفصيلا وهى عبارة عن الأتي :-
تذكر محتويات قائمة المنقولات على النحو الوارد بالقائمة
وحيث أن المعلن إليه الأول وبدون وجه حق أو مبرر امتنع عن تسليم الطالبة منقولاتها على الرغم من مطالبته وديا مرارا وتكرارا . 
وحيث أن الطالبة قد أصابتها العديد من الأضرار المادية والأدبية من جراء ما أتاه المعلن إليه الأول مما يحق معه أن تطالب بمبلغ 501 جنيها على سبيل التعويض المؤقت عن تلك الاضرار0
 وقد تم إدخال السيد المعلن إليه الثاني بصفته صاحب الدعوى الجنائية بتوجيه الاتهام للمعلن إليه الأول .
بناء عليه
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد أتنقلت وأعلنت المعلن إليهما بصورة من هذه الصحيفة وكلفتهما بالحضور أمام محكمة             الكائنة            وذلك بجلستها التي ستنعقد علنا في الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم            الموافق           لكي يسمع المعلن إليه الأول الحكم علية بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 341 من قانون العقوبات وذلك لأنه في يوم           بدائرة قسم                    قد بدد المنقولات الزوجية الموضحة تفصيلا بالصحيفة وقائمة المنقولات حال كونه قد تسلمها على سيبل الوديعة أو عارية الاستعمال وذلك بسوء قصد وبنية الإضرار بالطالبة مع إلزام المعلن إليه الأول بأن يؤدى للطالبة مبلغ 501 جنيها على سبيل التعويض المؤقت والمصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة
ولأجل العلم/[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="10 80"]بناءا علي اقتراح الاخت الفاضلة سابرينا  بالتنويه عن اجراءات رفع كل دعوة حتي تكتمل الفائدة لذا سوف نورد في المداخلة التالية الاجراءات اللازمة لرفع كل الدعاوي بصورة مبسطة
دام الجميع بكل خير[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="3 80"]الاعتبارات التى يجب مراعاتها من قبل المتقاضى أو وكيله قبل الحضور للمحكمة لإقامة الدعوى  

الاجراءات

1-  اكتمال عريضة الدعوى من ناحية الشكل 
 - كتابة أسماء المدعين والمدعى عليهم ثلاثيا 
 - عنــوان ومهنة المدعــــــين 
 - أن يتخذ المدعين محلا مختارا  لهم " محامى " 
 - وضرورة أن تكون عريضة الدعوى موقع عليها من محامى طبقاً لقانون المحاماه 
 - أن تكون الطلبات فى تكليف الدعوى واضحة 0 
2- مراعاة الاختصاص القيمى حيث أن المحكمة الابتدائية  نصابها القيمى ما يزيد عن 10000 جنيه ، والمحاكم الجزئية نصابها من 1 جنية حتى 10000 جنية
3- مراعاة الاختصاص المحلى هل النزاع فى دائرة المحكمة من عدمه 
4- مراعاة وجود سند الوكالة 
5- وجود رقم القيد للمحامى الأصلى فى الدعوى 
6- أن تكون لعريضة الدعوى صورة الإعلان للمدعى علية وهى كالتالى :- 
    إذا كان المعلن إلية ( 1 ) { أصل الصحيفة + صورة الإعلان + ثلاثه صور للجدول }
    * أى إذا كان المدعى علية واحد { أصل الصحيفة + أربع صور } 
   - وكل مدعى علية يزيد عن الأول يكون له صورتين من العريضة + صورة للأخطار + صورة  الإعلان . طبقا للقانون 
7- صورة ضوئية من التوكيلات 
8- ضرورة أن ترفع صحيفة الدعوى بحافظة مستندات " مادة 65 مرافعات " 
9- أن ترفق صحيفة باقرار بأنه صحيفة الدعوىشارحة وموقع من المدعى أو وكيلة ( طبقا للقانون ) [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="3 80"]مراحل أقامة الدعوى 

اجراءات

1- فرز الصحيفة وتحديد نوعها والتاكد من أن الصحيفة كاملة من حيث الشكل 
   * حيث نقوم القائم بافرز وتحديد نوع الدعوى من التأكد من كتابه المدعين وعناوينهم كاملا 
   * أن يكون المدعى متخذ آله محل مختار 
   * التأكد من الاختصاص القيمى للدعوى والمحلى 
   * وجود حافظة مستندات ملافق للدعوى0 
   - وبعد التأكد من جميع تلك المراحل يقوم الموظف القائم بفرز الصحيفة تحديد نوع الدعوى على حسب  الأنواع الموجودة بالمحكمة وعلى حسب طلبات المدعى0 

2- تحديد الرسوم ليتمكن المتقاضى من معرفة مقدار الرسوم التى سيقوم بدفعها عند التوجه لجهاز إقامة الدعوى0 وهذه المرحلة تتم عن طريق موظفين متخصصين فى الرسوم 

3- تحصيل رسوم الميكروفلم حيث يتم تحصيل الرسوم وختم الصحيفة + صوره الجدول + الحافظة بخاتم الميكروفيلم وإعطاء المتقاضى ايصال يفيد تحصيل مصاريف الميكروفليم0 

4- مرحلة مراجعة حافظة المستندات المرفقة بصحيفة الدعوى0 
   * حيث يتم مراعاة ما يلى فى مرحلة حافظة مستندات 0 
   * أن يكون المتقاضى قد دوًن على وجه الحافظة الوصف الصحيح للمستند وتاريخ المستند وعدد أوراق   وهل هو صورة أو اصل 0 
   * التأكد من استيفاء المتقاضى للدمغات 0 
   * التأكد من تحصيل الدمغة النسبية إذا كانت هناك كميالات أو إيصالات أمانه بالحافظة 0 

5- وهى مرحلة قيد الدعوى على جهاز إقامة الدعوى ( الكمبيوتر )
 - حيث يقوم الموظف القائم على جهاز إقامة الدعوى من التأكد من مرور صحيفة الدعوى بكل المراحل السابقة 0 
 - ويقوم بتحصيل الرسوم المطلوبة لإقامة الدعوى بالإضافة إلى ضريبة المحامى0 
 - حيث يقوم بكتابة أسم المتقاضى واختيار الرسوم ثم يختار نوع الدعوى ، وإدخال قيد المحامى ثم طبع الإيصال 0 
 - حيث يقوم البرنامج بتوزيع الدعاوى على الدوائر عشوائيا دون تدخل من موظف الجهاز 0 
  * وبعد طباعة الإيصال يأخذ المتقاضى نسخة من الإيصال ويرفق إيصال بصحيفة الدعوى 0 
  * ثم يتم تدوين الرسوم المحصلة على جهاز على ايصالات وزارة المالية ويتم مراجعتها بدفتر المراجعة الخاصة بها0 

6 - مرحلة قيد الدعوى بالجدول 
   - حيث يقوم موظف الجدول بتدوين الدائرة والجلسة من الجهاز المستخدم من الكمبيوتر بالاضافة إلى رقم الدعوى وتاريخ اقامتها وذلك فى صحيفة الدعوى بالإضافة إلى صورة الإعلان ويقوم باستلام حافظة المستندات + صورة الجدول + صورة إدارة الدعوى + صورة لكل معلن إلية للأخطار 0 
  * ويقوم بتسليم المتقاضى أصل الصحيفة + صور الإعلان + صورة واحدة لكل متقاضى 0 
  * يقوم المتقاضى بالتوجه لخاتم شعار الجمهورية لاعتماد صحيفة الدعوى بالإضافة إلى صور الإعلان 0 
  * يقوم المتقاضى بالتوجه للإعلان فى المحضرين التابع بعنوان المدعى علية 0 
  * بذلك تكون تمت جميع مراحل إقامة الدعوى فى يسر وسهولة حيث أن جميع مراحل إقامتها توجد فى مكان وحد 0 

عن موقع محكمة شمال القاهرة[/frame]*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى / ابن طيبه 
خلاص بقى كتبنا الصيغ 
نبتدى الدرس 





			
				أن تكون لعريضة الدعوى صورة الإعلان للمدعى علية وهى كالتالى :- 
إذا كان المعلن إلية ( 1 ) { أصل الصحيفة + صورة الإعلان + ثلاثه صور للجدول }
* أى إذا كان المدعى علية واحد { أصل الصحيفة + أربع صور } 
- وكل مدعى علية يزيد عن الأول يكون له صورتين من العريضة + صورة للأخطار + صورة الإعلان . طبقا للقانون
			
		

ممكن شرح هذه النقطة 
وانا مركزه ومحضره القلم والكشكول 

ما هى صحيفة الدعوى ؟ وماهى الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى صحيفة الدعوى لكى نقول انها صحيحة مكتملة الاركان ؟
وما هى انواع صحف الدعاوى ؟ 






			
				صوره الجدول
			
		

ماهو الجدول ؟

كام سؤال كده على الماشى*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مجهوداااااااائع يا معتز

فعلاً شىء مفيد انه يبقى موجود عندنا مكتبة موثقة لمعظم نماذج عروض وصيغ الدعوات
مش بس للمحاميين .. حنا كمان بنستفاد منهم .. نعرف حتى شكل الحاجة اللى ممكن نعملها
ونكلف بيها حد ومانبقاش فاهمين حاجة  :2: 

تسلم ايدك .. وربنا يبارك في عمرك

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------

